# Just passed, but no patch?



## tnoye1337 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey guys, I just today found out that I passed my EMT-B, but just my certification card came... My friend who took on site testing got a patch right then and there. Because I didn't take on site, do I have to buy my own patch or what.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 1, 2012)

*re*

It should come in the mail along with the official diploma looking document you receive from the NREMT


----------



## tnoye1337 (Mar 1, 2012)

Corky said:


> It should come in the mail along with the official diploma looking document you receive from the NREMT



I didn't take NREMT. Sorry I wasn't specific enough. I took the NYS EMT-B. My diploma came in a regular letter sized envelope and was bent on arrival. Was quite upset about that, along with the absence of the patch.


----------



## bstone (Mar 1, 2012)

On that patch! I wonder what happened to mine.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Mar 2, 2012)

My dad has mine! Displayed proudly on his desk!  He also has my college diploma, much more elegantly framed, and which I need to get back from him at some point...


----------



## 94H (Mar 2, 2012)

I dont think NYS gives out patches

Ive also seen people wearing 2 different kinds


----------



## tnoye1337 (Mar 2, 2012)

94H said:


> I dont think NYS gives out patches
> 
> Ive also seen people wearing 2 different kinds



My buddy in my corps took the test on site in the city and he got a patch... That's why I'm so confused. Is it an on site thing that they receive patches?


----------



## 94H (Mar 2, 2012)

Maybe the Corp. or testing site was just giving out patches?


----------



## medickat (Mar 2, 2012)

When I passed in 2006 in NJ they didn't send out a patch. My first aid squad didn't give me a patch either (they were totally unprofessional and when we went on calls, we just wore whatever clothes we wanted without so much as a monogram to tell the patient who we were). In fact, it wasn't until I started working for a private company that they gave me a uniform shirt and jacket which both had a patch. 

I wanted to go out and get myself a patch just for the hell of it during that time, but I thought it would be totally wacker-ish, haha


----------



## tnoye1337 (Mar 2, 2012)

medickat said:


> I wanted to go out and get myself a patch just for the hell of it during that time, but I thought it would be totally wacker-ish, haha



Yeah that's what I want to avoid. Being a wacker. I want to know what the standard patch is if I'm even going to look at buying one.


----------



## Bullets (Mar 2, 2012)

going to get your own patch isnt wackerish if you putting on something like a uniform shirt, job shirt, squad jacket, jumpsuit. If its on a clear uniform item, thats ok. I have a jobshirt (pullover sweatshirt with a collar) that has the NJ EMT patch, a cloth EMS "badge" on my left breast, and my name and EMT # on right breast. I can carry it in my car and there is no agency name, so i can wear it at any of my EMS gigs. Its great when im volunteering and responding from where ever, i can just toss that on and look ok. 

NY is kinda weird because unlike NJ, the NYDOH does not issue or have a specific patch that is their "Official" Patch

"The NYS Department of Health does not issue any type of patch, shield or other worn insignia. In accordance with PHL § 3004(4) a Regional Emergency Medical Services Council (REMSCO) may issue, "uniform emergency technician insignia and certificates".

A person who chooses to wear a patch, shield or other insignia may only indicate on such, the level of care that they are certified by the Department to practice at. To do otherwise would be indicating certification not held by the provider which might also constitute a criminal offense."

And thats from the NYDOH website (http://www.health.ny.gov/nysdoh/ems/policy/03-08.htm)

So you are free to choose whichever NY patch you want if your agency does not issue one. I would ask at your squad or employer first. If you google NY EMT Patch, you will see like a dozen different designs.

 The old patch is the Yellow tombstone, http://www.epier.com/product.asp?1665806

the "New" design is the blue patch with the state seal, http://www.amazon.com/New-York-State-EMT-patch/dp/B000P8AMT6


The "new" patch comes in a number of colors, subdued, tactical, orange throwbackish looking thing. As long as it says EMT on it


----------



## Tigger (Mar 3, 2012)

I didn't think NY even had a state patch, I've never seen any NY crews with one nor is my NY EMS buddy aware of one's existence. 

I don't have a state patch either, we're not supposed to where them at work anyway.


----------



## dmc2007 (Mar 3, 2012)

My NY card didn't come with a patch either...must have been something the testing site took on themselves.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Mar 4, 2012)

94H said:


> I dont think NYS gives out patches
> 
> Ive also seen people wearing 2 different kinds



NYS does not issue them.

You need to buy it yourself at a buff store.


----------



## Marty Mcfly (Mar 5, 2012)

I think the cert card is more important than the patch.....................


----------



## tnoye1337 (Mar 5, 2012)

It is lol, I just want the patch :3


----------



## Marty Mcfly (Mar 5, 2012)

tnoye1337 said:


> It is lol, I just want the patch :3



So you went through school just to get a patch? I hear if you join the girl scouts you get a patch too, maybe you should try that instead.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 6, 2012)

Marty Mcfly said:


> So you went through school just to get a patch? I hear if you join the girl scouts you get a patch too, maybe you should try that instead.



Sick dig bro, you really showed him. It's not like people collect patches or anything.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## tnoye1337 (Mar 6, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


>



Who is that directed to?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2012)

Not you...yet.

It is directed at other posters in this thread.


----------



## tnoye1337 (Mar 6, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Not you...yet.
> 
> It is directed at other posters in this thread.



Phew. I was worried. I didn't think my threat was that bad lol


----------

